# Why do people like sex?



## Zelz (Dec 29, 2014)

Felipe said:


> umad?


Annoyed, laughing, hitting myself in the head... Mix bag.


----------



## Felipe (Feb 25, 2016)

ursi said:


> Poor creature. Die without sex.


why you edited bro?


----------



## Zelz (Dec 29, 2014)

Felipe said:


> why you edited bro?


Trying to be less harsh.


----------



## Felipe (Feb 25, 2016)

ursi said:


> Trying to be less harsh.
> 
> You really wouldn't die without sex. I am having a hard time taking you seriously.


I'm having a hard time talking with someone who speak what they think but then edit right after just to appear cool. Here is what you said, just so everyone knows:

me: "why you edited bro?"
you: "So you won't think I am mad."

You don't need to be mad just cause your sex drive is low, just get a Viagra. Bye


----------



## Zelz (Dec 29, 2014)

Felipe said:


> I'm having a hard time talking with someone who speak what they think but then edit right after just to appear cool. Here is what you said, just so everyone knows:
> 
> me: "why you edited bro?"
> you: "So you won't think I am mad."
> ...


You should respect the OP's question and stop accusing people for editing for shady reasons. Thanks!


----------



## Felipe (Feb 25, 2016)

ursi said:


> You should respect the OP's question and stop accusing people for editing for shady reasons. Thanks! You're annoying!


You're still talking? Be quiet so I can like you


----------



## Zelz (Dec 29, 2014)

Felipe said:


> You're still talking? Be quiet so I can like you


Let's just take this offline. Seriously...


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

Nuberschutze said:


> Because it feels good.
> Let me provide a perfectly appropriate analogy to illustrate:
> 
> Masturbating is like an on-board video card compared to sex's top-of-the-line video card.
> ...


Combining my two favorite things in an analogy: video games to explain why sex is awesome. 

Yas. :blushed:


----------



## Shahada (Apr 26, 2010)

Maybe because it is an act that induces intense pleasure and euphoria while satisfying a persistent biological drive, OP.


----------



## babblingbrook (Aug 10, 2009)

magnetism between you and I
becomes
a merging of heaven and earth

the utmost expression of love
a bonding between two stars


----------



## Kalix (Nov 9, 2015)

People's infatuation with sex is the result of an evolutionary trend that happened a few years before you were born. 

There entire point of evolution is to procreate and stir the gene pool with your dick as much as possible. The genetic mutations (which occur every generation) that give the offspring an upper hand in procreating are going to be the generic mutations that make it to the next generation. 

It makes sense that the animal who went crazy from the chemicals released while it fornicated had more sex than his brother, who was indifferent to the act, so there one who had more sex is going to have more of their genes to be passed down to their kids, who will also have that advantage.


----------



## Sygma (Dec 19, 2014)

Do you like to sleep ?


----------



## Peter (Feb 27, 2010)

Jamaia said:


> That is a depressing saying! :dry:
> 
> To answer the OP, people need to be touched.


Yeah, but if you ask anyone that's been in a relationship for years,.. they'll say it's true. But they will say it with a smile if they´re in a healthy relationship. Here's a logic,.. the more you don't have sex, the more you want it. Knowing you can have it whenever you want (that's for both together) makes doing it very often less important. Doesn't mean you enjoy it less.

And yes, people do need to be touched, but sex is only one way for that. Just hugging has the same effect as far as the need to be touched is concerned.


----------



## AdroElectro (Oct 28, 2014)

Difference between sex and masturbation is the additional feel good chemical oxytocin on top of dopamine.


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

Personally, I like it on two main levels: 

First, that it simply feels good. It's simultaneously physically engaging and relaxing. The heat, the skin-on-skin, the softness, the firmness, the sweat, the pressure. You can physically express both intensity and vulnerability at the same time. The "afterglow" feeling is great, too. It's like you just had a hard workout (which you probably did!) but it was fun and now you get to bask in the fact that you pushed your body and accomplished something great. And you get to share that great feeling with someone you love and trust. 

Second, the bond between partners. It's the highest level of physical connection. Not just because it's the closest two bodies can get, though it's that, too, but it's even more about the dual mental and corporeal (and emotional, spiritual, etc.) connection. It's you and your partner in full synchrony, expressed through your bodies. You can obviously be on the same plane in other situations and you may well feel more connected to them at other times than during sex, but there's also a significant "purity" about sex because the two of you aren't (hopefully, lol) distracted by other things. All parts of you are quite literally engaged in each other. And afterwards, it's sort of like you share a little secret world. 

That all said, sometimes it _is_ overrated. Sometimes it really is incredible and mind-blowing. Other times it's kind of blah, or painful, or a total failure! Every time is not like in popular media - and the realities of it are sweeter and humbler and funnier, too. Like he might have a sock still on and she might have half her makeup rubbed off on the pillowcase, and so on. Or one of you farts! The media has a very "sleek" presentation of sex. Sometimes it's like that. Sometimes it's so much more mundane! 

Anyway... that's my perspective on it as of now. I haven't gotten as into creative stuff as I might like to in the future and I haven't ever had sex for reproduction, but I figure that's going to be pretty cool if and when I get there. Sex is pleasingly full of options. Many things to look forward to.


----------



## ArmchairCommie (Dec 27, 2015)

First of all I'd just like to thank anyone who was willing to help someone like me out, even though it is obviously impossible for me to know what sex is like exactly when I'm still a virgin you have helped me comprehend it somewhat more than before.



EccentricM said:


> Tends to feel great if its just by physical standards, the closeness of the bodies, the feeling of bare skin contact and being joined together.... its exciting doing sexual acts with another person, all the more so when you're like "man, look we're inside each other". But, as others said its also a connection thing, its not enough to touch each other on just the outside...
> 
> Ever been so in love where you squeeze a person and you have that feeling that you could hold them so hard you could merge into a single flesh? That deep passionate love? But you cant do that physically... but wait... *penetrates* there is. Its the furthest expression that I think of physically to push my loving hold of my lover to the utmost levels. Magical, that you're inside them... It becomes irresistible as it becomes the highest degree of physically showing you love them, its no longer a "logical left brained decision" but something almost possessing, that "something" to it, nothing is separating you, no longer on an emotional level but now a physical one, inside you wish you could push even further even when you cant go in anymore, so you pin her down and "show" her your love....
> 
> Im sorry I went quite into it when visualising... but yeah.


Interesting take on the whole "connection" theory. That surely is something that one can not get from masturbation so this is certainly one of the better theories as to why sex is not the equivalent of masturbation.



Nuberschutze said:


> Because it feels good.
> Let me provide a perfectly appropriate analogy to illustrate:
> 
> Masturbating is like an on-board video card compared to sex's top-of-the-line video card.
> ...


True, true, however as technology advances so can sex toys. Dildos and artificial vaginas have been around forever and even life sized sex robots are soon to be on the horizon. Back in the late 1800s when movies were first made no one had any idea why people would go to see them when real life plays where available. Nowadays, however, movies are the dominant form of visual entertainment and theaters are a dying business which is seen as little more than an antique novelty. As such, it would not be unfathomable for a similar series of events to unfold in regards to sex, which could hopefully eliminate prostitution rings, bringing an end to the travesty of sex trafficking. 



Felipe said:


> lol, yes because having sex with your own hand is totally the same thing as having sex with another person.


As I said in the opener, masturbation and sex can both achieve the same goal of temporarily satisfying any sexual desire so it is a moot point. 



Kalix said:


> People's infatuation with sex is the result of an evolutionary trend that happened a few years before you were born.
> 
> There entire point of evolution is to procreate and stir the gene pool with your dick as much as possible. The genetic mutations (which occur every generation) that give the offspring an upper hand in procreating are going to be the generic mutations that make it to the next generation.
> 
> It makes sense that the animal who went crazy from the chemicals released while it fornicated had more sex than his brother, who was indifferent to the act, so there one who had more sex is going to have more of their genes to be passed down to their kids, who will also have that advantage.


That theory is disproven however by the existence of homosexual human beings. There are clearly millions upon millions of people out there who would not like to stick their dick into women, but rather into men, so how has evolution not gotten rid of homosexuality? Since homosexuality still exists and thrives this argument doesn't hold that much water.



AdroElectro said:


> Difference between sex and masturbation is the additional feel good chemical oxytocin on top of dopamine.


It is however true that certain chemicals must be released by both partners (of whatever gender) which is certainly different from the purely visual and slightly physical experience of masturbation. However if you were to simply have the clothes of another person could not the same chemicals be smelled, thereby allowing straight men like me to experience oxytocin even without having actual sex?



Sygma said:


> Do you like to sleep ?


Nope, I'd much rather stay up playing video games, reading books, browsing the Internet, anything but sleeping. To be honest I have had trouble sleeping for many years now and while not a negative experience it is not necessarily positive either as it is instead rather annoying and frustrating for me personally.



angelfish said:


> Personally, I like it on two main levels:
> 
> First, that it simply feels good. It's simultaneously physically engaging and relaxing. The heat, the skin-on-skin, the softness, the firmness, the sweat, the pressure. You can physically express both intensity and vulnerability at the same time. The "afterglow" feeling is great, too. It's like you just had a hard workout (which you probably did!) but it was fun and now you get to bask in the fact that you pushed your body and accomplished something great. And you get to share that great feeling with someone you love and trust.
> 
> ...


Once again, this "connection" is likely the number one factor which differentiates sex from masturbation, as masturbation is obviously an action involving just one person while sex involves two (or more). Obviously as a virgin I have very, very little right to be saying this, but I still feel as though sex has been far too overhyped in our current Western culture, so it is difficult to distinguish reality from bombast. People say that candy is the best thing ever yet I don't really like it too much and eating more than a cookie can make my stomach ache from the overdose of sugar. Often times when my friends tell me how much they love eating sweets I just have to reluctantly go along with it, because of the fact that not enjoying eating desserts is preposterous to common society. Similarly I suspect that many in society today also may not enjoy sex nearly as much as popular media says, yet the voices of the majority cover up any minority dissidents. I personally am not asexual at all, and I know I am a perfectly average straight male, but still I feel as though ideals of overly high sex drive are far too pervasive and those of lower sex drive are ridiculed, which is a great injustice in my opinion.


----------



## Derange At 170 (Nov 26, 2013)

ArmchairCommie said:


> As I said in the opener, masturbation and sex can both achieve the same goal of temporarily satisfying any sexual desire so it is a moot point.


If you admit to not having experienced sex, how can you say this with certainty?


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

ArmchairCommie said:


> First of all I'm terribly sorry if this comes off as dumb or something, I am a virgin who has never had sex so that might explain my lack of knowledge regarding this subject. But what I am asking is simply why do so many people like sex so much? I mean I know on a biological level there are many hormones influencing people's sex drives but one can always just masturbate and then that feeling goes away. So non-virgins of PerC, answer me this, why do you think sex is so desirable and if you would be so inclined what is your personal view on sex and its desirability?


It's really fun, it feels awesome, and (most of the time) it's way better than masturbation. When its done right, you feel connected to another human being for a time. It can be all sorts of things on all sorts of different levels. It can also be overrated, depending on how much you try to compare it to porn, and the exaggerations of others.


----------



## Derange At 170 (Nov 26, 2013)

Masturbation can be tension relief, or an exploration of your sexuality or fantasies. Sex can be a lot of things, but fundamentally, it allows you to explore facets of your personality that you didn't know were there.


----------



## Tao Jones (Jul 9, 2016)

Sex is more satisfying than masturbation if your partner and you have decent chemistry. There's a mental/psychological and emotional component that isn't met by masturbation, plus the sensation is different.


----------



## BigApplePi (Dec 1, 2011)

ArmchairCommie said:


> First of all I'm terribly sorry if this comes off as dumb or something, I am a virgin who has never had sex so that might explain my lack of knowledge regarding this subject. But what I am asking is simply why do so many people like sex so much? I mean I know on a biological level there are many hormones influencing people's sex drives but one can always just masturbate and then that feeling goes away. So non-virgins of PerC, answer me this, why do you think sex is so desirable and if you would be so inclined what is your personal view on sex and its desirability?


Excellent question as many people do have an interest in sex. 

I'm going to assume a virgin is one who has not had sex in close contact with another. That is okay and certainly is not dumb. (I've never been sky-diving and can live pleasantly without it.) Sex is like eating. One may eat alone or with others. The thing about sex is that it has other repercussions if not done alone. There is the social involvement with another person as with a family dinner. There is also physical contact which has a different sensual content than pure imagination or hormonal expression. There is the awareness of the other participating person which takes one away from one's own self-contemplation. These complications make sex more appealing for some people. Other people might prefer simplicity. Take your pick.


----------



## Tropes (Jul 7, 2016)

ArmchairCommie said:


> Heterosexual sex obviously, often involving harem fantasies I'll admit. But in reality I don't really like it when people touch me, and I don't like being around large groups of people, as such my fantasies do not line up with real life at all and for all you know I could derive more pleasure from masturbation than real sex.


Alright, so you do fantasize about sex, it is sex which turns you on enough to masturbate in the first place, doesn't that answer why do people fantasize about it?
It seems that your hesitation has less to do with wanting sex and more to do with thinking that when taking your account some of your difficulties with the steps involved in sex, it wouldn't deliver on the fantasy?


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

i though t the same thing!!!! 

OMG

i thought the same thing until i met a 6'6 ft tall Tarzan long haired sexy motha fucker swung my little ass right up on his shoulders and hurricane tongued the shit out of my clitoris until it went completely numb dude!!!

i thought i would never feel my vagina again, i was seriously going to see my GYNO the next day, this was serious shit man, 

dude this amazon fucker had a 8 inch joystick that squished my guts to another fking level, this man prolapsed my uterus man

dude i never came so hard in my LIFE 

my puss is still sore, i'm still doing yoga 3 years later trying to get the cramp out my thigh


----------



## BigApplePi (Dec 1, 2011)

Catwalk said:


> i thought the same thing until i met a 6'6 ft tall Tarzan long haired ...


Tarzan type eh? Was he clean shaven? I've always puzzled how a jungle Tarzan would be clean shaven.


----------



## Kalix (Nov 9, 2015)

ArmchairCommie said:


> I dunno what sort of psuedo science you subscribe to but the y-chromosome dying out theory has been disproved years ago and is totally false. Men are here to stay: DNA analysis reveals that the Y chromosome is not dying out | Daily Mail Online
> Men Are Here to Stay, Thanks to the Y Chromosome's Indestructible Genes - The Wire
> 
> And millions of years from now I'm sure we as the human race will have invented advanced cloning and splicing technique and advanced artificial wombs which will render all of that useless anyway.


Don't try to act condescending. There's a reason I said that it was believed as opposed to stating it as fact. Did you forget to read the part where I quickly summerized a counter argument to it?

Also, as for advanced cloning ect. You may have forgot to read the part where I hinted at that as well. 

I agree with everything you said. Don't call me a psuedo science believer without reading all of my other posts on this thread first, though. There is nothing psuedo about evolution and genetics. Everything else I made clear was just theorized.


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

BigApplePi said:


> Tarzan type eh? Was he clean shaven? I've always puzzled how a jungle Tarzan would be clean shaven.


Oh, no. He was _quite_ woolly.


----------



## Acrylic (Dec 14, 2015)

Another Lost Cause said:


> This thread tanked quick.


Perfect post to end the first page lolol. 

I was like "good lord, bum everyone out why don't you. I suddenly feel like I just want to stare at a wall until the 'desire' to smile goes away" (his answer to everything was "do something extremely dull until the desire goes away")

I could imagine if the thread was a real life location, you have a bunch of people congregating and a subtle din of conversation being audible... then the guy comes in like Debbie Downer from SNL, says the string of Debbie Downer stuff... then this abrupt, awkward silence juts in, people look at each other cautiously, as if they're ashamed they ever had the gall to express the mirth from moments before, and then one by one they start trickling out quickly.


----------



## Acrylic (Dec 14, 2015)

@Catwalk I live for the once in a blue, blue moon when you post like that hahahahaha <3


----------



## Acrylic (Dec 14, 2015)

angelfish said:


> when you've got 15 minutes and your preferred partner is at work, the answer is sort of obvious.


Sounds like the perfect opening to a commercial lol.

(camera opens on wife in line at a store)

(she gets a sudden look of slight frustration on her face)

"When you've got 15 minutes, and your preferred partner is at work... the answer is sort of obvious. Dunder Mifflin's Vajayjay Buddy is the only game in town. But don't just take our word for it... PerC omni-administrator and all-around fair dinkum sheila @bethdeth says "For picky INTJs like me, Vajayjay Buddy is the first and last line of defense. A little dab'll do ya"

(jingle plays) "Vajayjay Buddy... licking up the creamy middle, so as not to make you fiddle"


----------



## Acrylic (Dec 14, 2015)

(commercial voice) "Also currently available from Dunder Mifflin... Hoop Trundling!! Check out the latest game craze sweeping the nation. For only $80 you'll receive a stick, a hoop, and hours of fun!! Buy yours today!!"


----------



## Laguna (Mar 21, 2012)

EccentricM said:


> Tends to feel great if its just by physical standards, the closeness of the bodies, the feeling of bare skin contact and being joined together.... its exciting doing sexual acts with another person, all the more so when you're like "man, look we're inside each other". But, as others said its also a connection thing, its not enough to touch each other on just the outside...
> 
> Ever been so in love where you squeeze a person and you have that feeling that you could hold them so hard you could merge into a single flesh? That deep passionate love? But you cant do that physically... but wait... *penetrates* there is. Its the furthest expression that I think of physically to push my loving hold of my lover to the utmost levels. Magical, that you're inside them... It becomes irresistible as it becomes the highest degree of physically showing you love them, its no longer a "logical left brained decision" but something almost possessing, that "something" to it, nothing is separating you, no longer on an emotional level but now a physical one, inside you wish you could push even further even when you cant go in anymore, so you pin her down and "show" her your love....
> 
> Im sorry I went quite into it when visualising... but yeah.


good description (blush)


----------



## Laguna (Mar 21, 2012)

Masturbating relies on your inner fantasy world.
Being passionately. sexually intertwined with another person - naked - adrenaline, sweat, hormones, intense arousal, physical touch, fingers, lips, tongue- with someone that you are so in love with and have intense physical attraction to - and vice versa - propels you into another universe that shuts off the current reality. It cannot be compared to self gratification in the least. I don't even have words to describe intense, amazing sex with another person that you have genuine chemistry with. (Cannot overstate the chemistry part as being integral.) I just remember thinking in that moment- and possibly even uttering - the word 'heaven.'


----------



## Peter (Feb 27, 2010)

Felipe said:


> I'm having a hard time talking with someone who speak what they think but then edit right after just to appear cool. Here is what you said, just so everyone knows:
> 
> me: "why you edited bro?"
> you: "So you won't think I am mad."
> ...


Hey Filipe,... I thought you were a nice guy, I had a conversation with you in another thread, but what you´re doing here is no good. And most of your arguements, I'm sorry to say it, is the result of you not understanding english very well. You seem to think that sex and masturbating are the same thing. When people point out to you (indirectly) that masturbation isn't sex, you get all upset for no reason other than that you don't understand completely what's being said.

Slow down, people get banned from this forum for behaving like this.


----------



## Felipe (Feb 25, 2016)

Peter said:


> Hey Filipe,... I thought you were a nice guy, I had a conversation with you in another thread, but what you´re doing here is no good. And most of your arguements, I'm sorry to say it, is the result of you not understanding english very well. You seem to think that sex and masturbating are the same thing. When people point out to you (indirectly) that masturbation isn't sex, you get all upset for no reason other than that you don't understand completely what's being said.
> 
> Slow down, people get banned from this forum for behaving like this.


no trolling


----------



## rosered89 (Nov 12, 2013)

If you've ever been horny you know the answer to this.


----------



## halfamazing (Oct 13, 2014)

This is a tough one. Not the subject matter but engaging in this atmosphere with the type of person the OP is and by reading all 8 pages. There is a whole lot of intellectualism(s) and self-rationalization going on here as defined by personal experiences and preferences. 

First off- age, culture, race, and gender plays a huge role. What stimulates a black person may not necessarily stimulate a white or latino. What contributes to the attraction of a particular culture may not do the same for another. Thus, the combined synergistic elements that cover the above stated, greatly impact the perceived attraction- influencing chemical reactions.

Big booty and pretty feet fetishes have been known to be hereditary, or at least have some cross patterns based on cultural exposure and survival/evolution. Ever have a toe itch and as you scratch it, an overly sense of well being comes about as if you were ejaculating? There goes that possible crossover that induces some sort of arousal in the brain.

Someone like me, caffeine stimulation closely mirrors that of cocaine and alcohol (tequila with grenadine to be exact)- which then creates a level of arousal that can hardly be controlled. It's almost like a black out.

Also, with today's exposure to online porn, these stimulation are impacting people at a level like never before. Today, regular joe and janes are racking up friends, likes, and views on their free porntube channels. This, which hasn't been researched, has inadvertently changed the game forever.

All of the men in my family have foot fetishes- all of them. My brother, who is gay, has a foot fetish for men...


----------



## Tsu (May 19, 2016)

I'll toss my two cents into the bag.

Some people like sex because it makes them feel loved. Some like it because it's just taking care of a physical mating need.

What I personally find more interesting to discuss how it can affect a persons' psyche. For some people, sex is a huge deal for their self-confidence and ego, sense of self, and even use it for self-actualization. This topic came up several times when I was still studying psychology.

With the knowledge I have gained over my life, I find it impossible to map the answers to this question to a person of any personality type. Their backgrounds will vary greatly from one person to another, which has a major impact in their development and values and how they perceive themselves, and thus the world around them. The domain of sex is no different in this regard.


As for myself? Other people have described their experiences and I can relate.


----------



## BigApplePi (Dec 1, 2011)

halfamazing said:


> This is a tough one.


Wouldn't everything you just said apply to eating as well? It's hereditary, cultural and can depend on immediate physical hunger or even when one is full and still make room for dessert.


----------



## rosered89 (Nov 12, 2013)

Zyranne said:


> I only like sex because I'm a massive narcissist and it validates me that someone wants to have sex with me. I find the sex itself pretty boring. Maybe I'm doing something wrong, idk :/


Pardon my boldness, but are you saying you've never had an orgasm with anyone?


----------



## Kitty666 (Jun 10, 2016)

Control and flexing an ability to dominate, as it were.


----------



## Zyranne (Oct 15, 2014)

rosered89 said:


> Pardon my boldness, but are you saying you've never had an orgasm with anyone?


it seems like the person that can make me orgasm is myself :/


----------



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

life affirming, satisfies the instinctive drive to immortality, close encounter with "life force", etc


----------



## J Squirrel (Jun 2, 2012)

First off there's the physical part. Being close, being stimulated in ways that masturbation is only a poor mimicry of, the chemicals released afterward. It is a great physical demonstration of affection for one's partner. This has already been touched on a lot in this thread.

Then there's the emotional aspect, which the physical is like a metaphor for. Being naked and vulnerable, opening to your partner, letting them into you. Feeling loved, feeling wanted. Again the demonstration of affection, along with the chemicals released, greatly increase bonding.

And finally there's the mental aspect. Again, letting someone in close, exploring and bringing to life fantasies you'd never share with anyone else. Discovering all the dark corners of your mind, being shown all of their forbidden thoughts. Exploring shame, power, control, or the lack thereof...things you might otherwise only exist in your imagination.




ArmchairCommie said:


> That theory is disproven however by the existence of homosexual human beings. There are clearly millions upon millions of people out there who would not like to stick their dick into women, but rather into men, so how has evolution not gotten rid of homosexuality? Since homosexuality still exists and thrives this argument doesn't hold that much water.


This would only be the case if the evolutionary traits that favor more sex were somehow mutually exclusive with the traits that cause homosexuality. Given that there is no reason to think those two traits can't both be present in the same person, this argument makes no sense.


----------



## Alles_Paletti (May 15, 2013)

It's a physical expression of an emotion. And that emotion can be a lot of things. Lust, love, feeling powerful, or making yourself vulnerable, shame, trust, connection, even anger, etcetera. It is no wonder it is also one of the five love languages. 

For me it's one of the ways I show I care, and to feel that she cares about me too. The expression of the intention and desire to have sex are perhaps as important to me as the actual act. I want to want her and I want her to show she wants me too. If us being busy or tired prevents the actual sex from happening for a while that's fine. In fact, I really dislike rushing sex, not a fan of quickies at all. I want it to be a moment that's just about us, it should be long and intense, we should be exploring what we both like and getting to know each other, we should physically express that we care. I like exploring ways to build up to it too, like doing something fun first, going out, maybe watch a movie at home, maybe having a glass of wine, maybe giving her a massage, and the cherry on top is having sex in the end and lying there in bliss for a while. But even during the sex, I'm trying out different way of going down on her, see how she reacts depending on what I do with my hands at that time, if she likes also using toys, and which ones she likes, which different positions, the setting (like e.g. being able to see ourselves in a mirror, or what music should be playing), whether she likes wearing lingerie, and what type... 

In my head I compare it to cooking, I like to show I care by making people I like something delicious. I spend a good part of the day on it (shopping, looking up recipes, thinking of what they would feel like most at this time, then setting everything up, thinking about a way to serve the food, create a nice table setting and either a movie or music to watch, and then the actual eating is the cherry on top). 

I'm aware that other people have very different feelings than what I describe above. For some people they might compare it more in their head to a competition, a way of feeling like a winner. Some people feel a need to express themselves mainly and might even compare the way they have sex to art. Some people might be just about having as much pleasure as possible. 

So there's no general answer to the question of "why do people like sex". It's something you have to figure out for yourself and about other people. It's part of your/their unique personality. Enneagram/MBTI descriptions also usually describe how different types deal with intimacy. Which is also not the truth on an individual level but might be a nice read anyway to get an understanding that there's many different valid viewpoints on the subject.

This is already a long post but adding something. When people say sex is just the physical act of fucking, I kind of feel that's the same thing as saying eating is just the physical act of putting food in your mouth and swallowing it. It's true and at the same time it isn't even in the slightest way touching the subject and the incredible variety of dishes, tastes, preferences, cultures etc. there are.

EDIT: One last thing, I think I really enjoy seeing that I'm good at something, as a 5. Whether it's seeing people really enjoy the food I cook, or seeing her toes curl, her back arch, and making so much noise the entire neighborhood can hear, I feel nice when I see I'm able to make that happen.


----------



## bigstupidgrin (Sep 26, 2014)

Orgasms are the shit. The only thing better than giving one is getting one. The only thing better than getting one is giving one. Or several.


----------



## Macrosapien (Apr 4, 2010)

because it's amazing, that's why. people who are really sensitive it is ultra amazing. im super sensitive, and so many sensory stuff is going off, i feel like i am experiencing through the person, and there is deeper things to it as well, that I won't go into, but yeah it's really great haha. it probably isnt that great if you are a type who does it just to climax... then it probably gets redundant, but if you approach it through the sensitivity that it gets, and the actual experience of becoming a single flesh with someone, just for a moment, then it's really a very impressive experience. And honestly, from a male perspective, vagina is the best thing ever, and I mean that. I remember when I first had sex, I was like wow, its like this? Vagina feels like this??!?? now i know why guys become addicted and change when they do it at too much of an early age... you gotta be somewhat mature mentality, as a man, to be able to handle that experience, or it just really takes you over. that's how amazing it is. it is wonderful. and FROM IT, i came to see, hmmm this is something that one should not reduce the value of or its importance.


----------



## Laguna (Mar 21, 2012)

Macrosapien said:


> because it's amazing, that's why. people who are really sensitive it is ultra amazing. im super sensitive, and so many sensory stuff is going off, i feel like i am experiencing through the person, and there is deeper things to it as well, that I won't go into, but yeah it's really great haha. it probably isnt that great if you are a type who does it just to climax... then it probably gets redundant, but if you approach it through the sensitivity that it gets, and the actual experience of becoming a single flesh with someone, just for a moment, then it's really a very impressive experience. And honestly, from a male perspective, vagina is the best thing ever, and I mean that. I remember when I first had sex, I was like wow, its like this? Vagina feels like this??!?? now i know why guys become addicted and change when they do it at too much of an early age... *you gotta be somewhat mature mentality, as a man, to be able to handle that experience, or it just really takes you over*. that's how amazing it is. it is wonderful. and FROM IT, i came to see, hmmm this is something that one should not reduce the value of or its importance.


hah. Love the honest descriptors and yeah - it takes over. Ladies take heed. I am not victim blaming, but if you put yourself out there, you do risk a reaction. Be careful. Sometimes I feel like women take more care in securing their car and personal possessions than their own person.


----------



## The Dude (May 20, 2010)

Because it feels good and in the case of addiction it fills a void (I mean this metaphorically, but also literally as well)...


----------



## BigApplePi (Dec 1, 2011)

When my daughter had sex with my son I tended to frown on that.:angry:


----------



## _XXX_ (Oct 25, 2014)

- Pleasurable
- The closest you can physically get to another person
- Its a primal need to reproduce / we are chemically rewarded for contributing to the continuation of humankind (orgasm)

Easy.

If you don't care for sex: you could be asexual, have bad genes that your instinct doesn't want to copy (make a baby with) or you haven't met someone who fires you up yet. :wink:


----------

